

Fog Computing? Air Computing - yurisagalov
http://blog.aerofs.com/fog-computing-air-computing/

======
the_ancient
Please... for all things holy.... do not let "Fog Computing" become a term...
"The Cloud" is bad enough

------
gnopgnip
If you need to send a file over the network using the cloud, it doesn't ever
get downloaded to the local computer. There are a lot of limitations of this
use case, but end user connectivity is only needed for the screen image of
what is happening.

------
dublinben
See also Tahoe-LAFS: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tahoe-
LAFS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tahoe-LAFS)

------
snambi
Isn't it the same as LAN?

------
Gravityloss
That makes sense immediately.

~~~
platz
And for the extremely security conscious, we also have moon computing.

